# Best Ich Treatment?



## volsmzp1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone have a sure fire treatment for ich in a coral tank? Powder Blue and Harlequin Tusk have it bad. 

155G with several corals and invertebraes. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Kordon Formalin 3 worked well for a friend of mine. It's always good to have a hospital tank set up. Look up "Hypo salinity treatment for ich" Every tank has ich in it but it needs a catalysis to kick it off. This is why most LFS keep the salinity so low in there tanks. At lower salinity this way the parasite lay dormant, but if you add a fish right into your display tank without proper acclimation there is always a chance you will end up with ich. On another note did anybody tell you a Harlequin Tusk is not a reef safe fish?


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

just a Q here . Is it true adout the low sg and the temp a bit higher kills off ick.. Wouldint it bring more stresss on the fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

angelsdice159 said:


> just a Q here . Is it true adout the low sg and the temp a bit higher kills off ick.. Wouldint it bring more stresss on the fish.


You can't use any of that stuff in a CORAL TANK. Which is what your original question contained. Ich Attack is coral safe.


----------

